
AMD Prices 3-D Tech to Spur Virtual Reality Market - $199 - dbcooper
http://www.wsj.com/articles/amd-prices-3-d-cards-to-spur-virtual-reality-market-1464725394
======
mtgx
This makes me very excited for Zen CPUs pricing/performance, too, especially
in light of Intel's tendency to add a couple more cores and double the price
of its chips.

------
webaholic
This is still unbelievable. How AMD can price the card so cheap when Nvidia
cannot is going to be interesting. Hope this forces Nvidia to reduce their
prices too...

~~~
dbcooper
Yeah, the leaked/faked slide has it at 5.5GFlops, which is just shy of the
980ti.

------
aaronwidd
Oh wow this is exciting. Dropping the cost of the hardware is definitely a
welcome chip away at the consumer barriers to entry with VR

------
werwer17
Is this sufficient to use HTC Vive? I spent $3000 to buy the computer only
(for Vive).

